# Behr Marquee



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Absolutely hated Behr's Premium lines for interior walls. Too thick, sagged on a dime, took forever to dry and the finish texture left much to be desired especially in eggshell. 

Seeing as I don't buy paint from Home Depot I only recently learned that they have a new Aura killer called Marquee that is guaranteed? to cover in one coat.  Has anyone tried it? My guess is its just like Premium Plus/Ultra but with a higher price tag for the Home Depot DIY crowd with too much disposable income.


----------



## ComplexVisuals (Mar 13, 2014)

Heard it's decent. Nothing special.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought Behr threads were being closed before they got ripe.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

It really doesn't matter how good the paint at any of the home centers is. I just can't afford the time suck by going there. I call in my order to my local paint store, and it's ready when I get there. Or better yet, they will DELIVER it if I give them a little notice. 

It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I thought Behr threads were being closed before they got ripe.


Not a standing order, but that's basically the outcome.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Not a standing order, but that's basically the outcome.


 
Well, lets just move it along:whistling2:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Paint Pro CA said:


> Absolutely hated Behr's Premium lines for interior walls. Too thick, sagged on a dime, took forever to dry and the finish texture left much to be desired especially in eggshell.
> 
> Seeing as I don't buy paint from Home Depot I only recently learned that they have a new Aura killer called Marquee that is guaranteed? to cover in one coat.  Has anyone tried it? My guess is its just like Premium Plus/Ultra but with a higher price tag for the Home Depot DIY crowd with too much disposable income.



Ever Notice That So Many Compare There Brands To Aura? 

That's Because Aura Is That Good. Better Than All The Others!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> Ever Notice That So Many Compare There Brands To Aura?
> 
> That's Because Aura Is That Good. Better Than All The Others!


Theres good, better, than theres "behr"


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Paint Pro CA said:


> Absolutely hated Behr's Premium lines for interior walls. Too thick, sagged on a dime, took forever to dry and the finish texture left much to be desired especially in eggshell.
> 
> Seeing as I don't buy paint from Home Depot I only recently learned that they have a new Aura killer called Marquee that is guaranteed? to cover in one coat.  Has anyone tried it? My guess is its just like Premium Plus/Ultra but with a higher price tag for the Home Depot DIY crowd with too much disposable income.[/QUOTE
> Beware of killer Behr!


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I've tried it twice on an exterior. Once in a brown, I liked it. Once in their ultra white, poor coverage in two coats. But I've seen SW super white do the same poor coverage.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Theres good, better, than theres "behr"


I though the saying was, "There's good, there's better, then there's UNbehrable"


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It really doesn't matter how good the paint at any of the home centers is. I just can't afford the time suck by going there. I call in my order to my local paint store, and it's ready when I get there. Or better yet, they will DELIVER it if I give them a little notice.
> 
> It's a beautiful thing.


Pretty much. All I suspect Behr is trying to do is move gallons with the promise of 1 coat. Kind of takes away from the proper work that pros do. Maybe thats why I hear "Will one coat do it?" more and more when quoting residential jobs.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 3, 2011)

Behr is marketed toward consumers, not to painters, although some buy it and apply it at times. The Marquee ads are hilarious with the space ship thing and buttons. I guess you have to convince people to pay $45 per gal, although there are more expensive products out there.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Being a product designed exclusively for the do-it-yourselfer, Behr should not even be on any professional painters' radar. 

I recall consumer reports rating one of the behr lines as the #1 paint to use, however they would not divulge their test methods. That means they either do not do industry standard ASTM testing, or they performed so poorly on these tests that they will not reveal the results. 

Also, trying to find any relevant information on 'specific use' for their paints, technical data etc is a near-impossible task. Even their TDS is made for the layman, you'll notice they contain no technical data at all - http://www.behr.com/cma/Canada/English/Behr/Marketing/Products/product_sheets/2450_PS_R114.pdf 

Furthermore, can you imagine the sheer amount of pigment a paint like that would need to deliver on its guarantee of full hide in one coat? Too much colourant weakens a paints ability to provide protection and adhesion (among other things) - both qualities that are important to the professional, but not-so-important to the do it yourselfer. 

So again, this, and all their other lines, are paints made for non-painters.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We haven't tried it but did tour their mfg plant in CA. It was right before they launched Marque, In the labs rolling it, spraying it and brushing it it covered a deep red in one coat.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Notin but a buncha BEHR trolls.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rcon said:


> Being a product designed exclusively for the do-it-yourselfer, Behr should not even be on any professional painters' radar.
> 
> I recall consumer reports rating one of the behr lines as the #1 paint to use, however they would not divulge their test methods. That means they either do not do industry standard ASTM testing, or they performed so poorly on these tests that they will not reveal the results.
> 
> ...


Oh come on. Jack likes it. He hates everything. And he's pro.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Rcon said:


> Being a product designed exclusively for the do-it-yourselfer, Behr should not even be on any professional painters' radar.
> 
> I recall consumer reports rating one of the behr lines as the #1 paint to use, however they would not divulge their test methods. That means they either do not do industry standard ASTM testing, or they performed so poorly on these tests that they will not reveal the results.
> 
> ...



Idk much about Behr at all except the few times I used it it drove me crazy running at the cut laps, but that link is not the TDS. 

Here is the TDS accessed through the Behr technical library

http://www.behr.com/cma/BehrPro/Marketing/Products/TDS/2450_R114.pdf


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Oh come on. Jack likes it. He hates everything. And he's pro.


How is that apparition?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> How is that apparition?


I only think of it when Behr or other orange topics come up. I heard he took a job as an airline flight attendant.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I only think of it when Behr or other orange topics come up. I heard he took a job as an airline flight attendant.


I'm certain its the best airline, ever.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> I'm certain its the best airline, ever.


I bet it's efficient as heck.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I bet it's efficient as heck.


Flights fly at twice the normal speed, and when going against the time zones, you don't lose time.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey! I have a great idea! Lets all paint everything in enamel that needs to be thinned before you can do anything with it, pay a boat load of money for it because we are rated #1 (by ourselves) go talk to a nit wit that was in the garden department earlier this week about matching this color chip I brought and see how it all works out. Curtains, flashing, eh..its not the finish that counts anyway. As long as i buy the #1 paint. LOLOLOL why would I go to a paint store to buy paint? I also go to the fabric store when I need my van worked on. (ROFL) 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Slopmeyer said:


> I've tried it twice on an exterior. Once in a brown, I liked it. Once in their ultra white, poor coverage in two coats. But I've seen SW super white do the same poor coverage.


Same here even with Emerald.


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

Just had to ( had as in was forced to) use Behr because it was what our customer was already using on her screen porch. It was the newer stuff I think, and it had one quality I liked. Compared with the ultra fast dry time of BM Regal Select Exterior, it didn't clump up on my brush as I was using it. Other than that, it was runny and covered horribly. It also didn't finish well. Did four coats of an off white over a lightish gray before it hid the gray enough, and with each coat, I figured it would start to look more uniform. Customer was told we could match it in Aura or RS, but she thought since she had it already it would be cheaper. Ha! Not after four coats worth of labor...! Sadly, her prize screen porch has only gotten two coats (from her) and it looks like ass. Oops! Can I even say "ass" on here? If not, sorry...! Anyway, it's garbage...no coverage, cuts tack up quick and then overlaps will sag and drool, and end results are pretty blotchy/ patchy no matter what ya do...the darker interior colors are the worst...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PaintPerfect said:


> Just had to ( had as in was forced to) use Behr because it was what our customer was already using on her screen porch. It was the newer stuff I think, and it had one quality I liked. Compared with the ultra fast dry time of BM Regal Select Exterior, it didn't clump up on my brush as I was using it. Other than that, it was runny and covered horribly. It also didn't finish well. Did four coats of an off white over a lightish gray before it hid the gray enough, and with each coat, I figured it would start to look more uniform. Customer was told we could match it in Aura or RS, but she thought since she had it already it would be cheaper. Ha! Not after four coats worth of labor...! Sadly, her prize screen porch has only gotten two coats (from her) and it looks like ass. Oops! Can I even say "ass" on here? If not, sorry...! Anyway, it's garbage...no coverage, cuts tack up quick and then overlaps will sag and drool, and end results are pretty blotchy/ patchy no matter what ya do...the darker interior colors are the worst...


 Must have not been Marquee cause it's priced about the same as Aura Horrora and I always get two coat solid coverage and has a sprayed on look even with brushed!


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Must have not been Marquee cause it's priced about the same as Aura Horrora and I always get two coat solid coverage and has a sprayed on look even with brushed!


Definitely wasn't Marquee. Paint and primer in one, most recently...I'm always willing to try it out, and I certainly hope they can get their paints better, but I haven't used any of it yet that I liked or would want to use again...


----------



## PaintPerfect (Sep 19, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Same here even with Emerald.


Our experience with Emerald, using various types of roller sleeves and brushes, and for numerous jobs, to ensure we gave it a real chance, was not so great. It was easy to apply, looked nice at first, but it didn't dry down to the same nice uniform appearance as Aura did. It also picture framed a lot, and coverage was iffy even with similar colors...


----------

